# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Depressielijn helpt u de feestdagen te overleven - Zorg + Welzijn

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Depressielijn helpt u de feestdagen te overleven*
*Zorg + Welzijn -** 27 minuten geleden*
In de decembermaand en tijdens de kerstdagen wordt de Depressielijn van de Stichting Pandora extra opengesteld. Van 22 tot en met 26 december is de lijn geopend van 13 tot 17 uur. Hiermee wil Pandora mensen *...* 
Extra openingstijden Depressielijn Telegraaf
*alle 6 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

